# Intercostal RFA



## lcole7465 (May 21, 2019)

The only code I'm finding for this is 64999. But I know is for Pulsed Radiofrequency. I'm thinking the correct cpt for an intercostal RFA is 64620 for peripheral nerves..

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thomas7331 (May 22, 2019)

I disagree - 64620 would be correct if you are not coding for a pulsed radiofrequency modality.


----------

